# General Topics > Member of the Month >  MOTW - Apr 14 - Apr 20 2013 - Bombina Bob

## Jen

Congratulations to this weeks Member of the Week!  Can't wait to learn more about you and your frogs!!

(sorry the post is so late this morning, I had posted it earlier but I must have closed my laptop before the page saved!)

----------


## Lisa

Congratulations

 .:* Lisa *:.
laissez le bon temps roulet! :-)

----------


## Jen

*Monday*, tell us all about you! We know you obviously like amphibians and we will hear about them tomorrow, but we want to know about the rest of your life. Details about you, your life, hobbies, families, past times, favorite colors, poems you have written etc etc....just use this post to brag/boast/bore us how you please.

----------


## Caspian

Congrats Bob!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Locascio

Congrats! cant wait to know more about you!

----------


## Jen

*Tuesday*, tell us about your amphibians. How you came to keep them, mistakes/learning curves, species kept, breedings, how you found Frog Forum etc....we heard enough about you on Monday, let us hear about them frogs!

Feel free to do both Monday and Tuesdays entries today to get caught up!

----------


## Jen

*Wednesday*, show and tell. Wow us with your pictures/videos/sound clips.

Ryan, please do all three posts when you get a chance.

----------


## Ryan

Sorry i never got the chance for the first two days, i have school. i will get back in about 8 hours!

----------


## Ryan

*Monday-
*Ive started out my life in Abbotford BC and my interest in herps had begun at early times on a grade 2 fieldtrip, i had caught my first bullfrog! i felt so amazed and so intrieged and wanted to learn more, i eventually began to read up on my interest expanding from frogs to salamanders and reptiles. I have other hobbies of science study, History, archery and many other sports. i have3 many favourite colors and had written a poem recently in febuary about teh life of a frog, i still havent gotten it back  :Smile: 

*Tuesday-
*My real first pet frog was two Pacific tree frogs that i had caught in my backyard named "Booger" and "Pepper". i had them for a good few weeks and let them go after getting tired of field sweepings. My FBTs were my first frogs that i had bought from Petsmart, i had gone to this store after work and noticed how interesting they are! My tomato frog "Bob the tomato" was the size of a penny when i first saw him, i had taken care of him for six months at the pet store i work at before i brought him home.

My first mistakes of keeping the FBTs was tank size, i had kept the two in a 5 gallon and later a 15 gallon. My second mistake was underestiomating these small gymnists! my first toad "Speedy" had escaped but i never found him  :Frown:  . The way i had learned to care for these amazing animals is still reading up on them even after owning them, I try to get everyone's opinion on the frogs, from my bio teacher to my orthodontists. My fist attempt to breed the toads was an accident when i had realized i had gotten two males, i am still trying to save up for a 20 gallon to set up a breeding tank and maybe get more toads.

*Wednesday - Comming soon!

*

----------


## Ryan

*Wednesday-*
i only have one video of my american bullfrog "Kermit" eating a cricket camoflauged in his moss ( i cant get it on Grrr!) my 
other pictures are on this page and in my albums, i have an albun titled "Art" with frog art which i am uploading as soon as possible  :Smile: 
My best photo i have is of a red legged frog in pose in my album "Herping".

----------


## Carlos

Congrats Bob  :Big Applause:  !

----------

